# Samba mount setzt Rechte nicht richtig!

## Flasher

Hallo!

Ich habe zuhause einen Samba-Server am Laufen, der bisher nur für Windows-Clients eine Shares zur Verfügung stellte. Ich möchte als Beispiel ein Share herausgereifen.

Aus der smb.conf

```

[family]

   comment = group share for family

   path = /mnt/open/family

   browseable = yes

   writeable = yes

   valid users = @family

   create mode = 2660

   directory mode = 2770

   force create mode = 2660

   force directory mode = 2770

```

Mit den ganzen *mode Optionen sorge ich dafür, dass jede Datei und jedes Verzeichnis mit den exakt gleichen Rechten angelegt wird. Das klappte bisher bei den Windows Clients ganz super und so hat jedes Verzeichnis und jeder Ordner diese Rechte bekommen:

Ordner: drwsrws--- 7 andreas family

Datei: -rwxrws--- 1 andreas family

Jetzt möchte ich aber meinen persönlichen Rechner von Windows auf Linux umstellen. Auf dem Server möchte ich aber weiterhin über samba (cifs) zugreifen.

Deshalb mounte ich mir die Freigaben ganz "gewöhnlich" auf meinen Linux Client. Die uid und gid kann ich in den Option angeben, So ist stimmen zumindest Owner und Gruppe.

Wenn ich allerdings ein Verzeichnis oder eine Datei anlegen möchte wird diese mit den Standardrechten angelegt, obwohl ich sie in der smb.conf eigentlich "force"

"touch test" auf gemounteter Freigabe:

```

rw-r--r-- 1 andreas family 0 2007-10-22 22:48 test

```

Ich hänge euch mal meinen mount Befehl an:

```

mount -t cifs //homeserver/download /mnt/download -o credentials=/home/$username/.smblogin,uid=andreas,gid=family

```

Hat da jemand eine Idee? Mich wundert es nur, dass ich Windows zwingen kann Verzeichnisse und Dateien entsprechend zu erstellen, aber Linux scheint das völlig egal zu sein, was ich in der smb.conf eingetragen habe!

Grüße,

Flasher

----------

## Qubit

Hast Du mal 'smbfs' anstatt 'cifs' ausprobiert?

Macht es einen Unterschied, wenn Du den Share von der Console aus mountest?

Es reicht wenn Du nur die force Werte stehen lässt.

Du könntest zusätzlich noch folgendes einbinden:

force user ="..."

force group ="family"

Gruß Daniel

----------

## Flasher

@ Qubit

Danke für deine Antwort! Ich habe jetzt gerade deine Vorschläge mit den "force"-Sachen ausprobiert:

```
   create mode = 2660

   directory mode = 2770 
```

Wenn ich das entferne, und nur:

```
force create mode = 2660

   force directory mode = 2770 
```

verundet er mir die normalen create Rechte und die "geforcten" --> sprich das Share wird mit mehr Rechten ausgestattet als gewünscht. Deshalb habe ich sie jetzt wieder mit reingenommen.

"force user" und "force group" habe ich bei jedem Share mitaufgenommen.

Nun aber zur INTERESSANTEN Entdeckung:

Wenn ich mit Dolphin eine Datei/Ordner stelle erhält dieser die richtigen Rechte (wie unter Windows), erstelle ich aber unter console (echte console und terminal emulator) dann jetzt er die "falschen" Rechte. Sprich:

```
rw-r--r-- 1 andreas family 0 2007-10-22 22:48 test 
```

Ist das eine Einstellungssache in der console?

Eigentlich sollte das aber trotzdem nicht sein.

Wenn noch jemand einen Tip hat, wäre ich sehr dankbar, dann habe ich dieses ewige leidige Thema endlich erledigt!

Grüße,

Flasher

----------

## Qubit

Ich habe mal folgende Zeile in der fstab eingetragen:

//server/freigabe /mnt/mount cifs credentials=/home/user/.smblogin,user,iocharset=utf8,codepage=cp850,uid=user,gid=group 0 0

Es werden mir unterschiedliche Rechte beim anlegen von Dateien/Ordnern über die Console/Terminal

o. Konqueror angezeigt, allerdings sind die Rechte serverseitig richtig! Und können auch von einem

anderen User (selbe Gruppe) bearbeitet werden.

Console/Terminal u. Konqi über fstab/smbfs zeigt mir 755,755, per cifs 774 u. 775. 

Über Kio-smb:// = 744  (Serverseitig 770,770)

Gruß Daniel

----------

